# Plastisol ink for Cotton and Synthetic shirts?



## TheHappyTurtle (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey! 

I was wondering if anyone had some insight as to what plastisol ink would work best for screen printing on 100% cotton shirts and synthetic shirts?

Sorry for the noob question. I'm just getting started and would love the mentoring!

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A polyester ink is needed to print on synthetic dark shirts to help prevent dye migration. You can also use this ink on cotton, although it tends to be a little thicker than normal plastisol.


----------



## TheHappyTurtle (Jun 26, 2012)

splathead,

Are there any brands you recommend in terms for polyester ink? 

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TheHappyTurtle said:


> Are there any brands you recommend in terms for polyester ink?
> !


Not really. If you are using a specific brand now that you like, try theirs.


----------

